# High Def NFL on NBC



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I happened to check out the preseason game on NBC from the Hall of Fame in Canton, OH. I was literally blown away by the quality of the broadcast. Coming from NBC sports, this is shocking. This takes a few worries off my mind. Did anyone else see a good broadcast?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not this particular one, but all the ones I watched last year on CBS were absolutely stunning. It was like being there... almost 3d'ish.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, CBS has outstanding HD for football, but NBC has been a real letdown, especially since they'd get some major sports to cover, like the Olympics. At least NBC is pickin' themselves off the ground and bringin' some decent NFL.


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

I caught some college games over the weekend (NBC, ABC, CBS) and was very impressed at the differnce... I'd never flipped back and forth from the SD feed to do a compare until this weekend... very big difference...

Mike


----------

